
FTC Investigating Android Patching Practices - kevincox
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2016/05/ftc_investigati.html
======
brudgers
Source article: [https://threatpost.com/fcc-ftc-investigate-mobile-
security-u...](https://threatpost.com/fcc-ftc-investigate-mobile-security-
update-practices/117972/)

